# birds are on!



## Griff (Nov 23, 2006)

I just put two 14 pound turkeys on the WSM. The bottom one is Wolf rubbed and the top one is salt and peppered and stuffed with an apple quarteded, an onion, some cinnamon, fresh sage , rosemary and thyme. BTW the outside temp has warmed up to 12*. 

This is the top bird.




This is the bottom bird.




This is the two birds on the WSM right before the lid went on.




Oh yeah I'm using cherry for the smoke.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 23, 2006)

Griff the birds are raw and they look good, can't wait for the finished pic's!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow Griff you got me in a lot of twoble here. The neeked turkey apparently look like a big old chubby neeked lady to some folk who is peering over your shoulder here. Glad I finally refound it to go prove I was innocent. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking good so far Mr. Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking really good Griff.


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2006)

Just to show you guys what a WSM can do when it's Alaska cold outside, this is what the temp was for the first 45 minutes of the double bird cook.




Oh yeah, also did some ABTs on the kettle. The background is white because the kettle is sitting in the snow.




This the herb stuffed bird. Tasted great.




Here's a plate of Wolf rub turkey. My guests commented on how they liked the little bite at the end of the taste. Good job Larry.




Five different pies for desert.
[/url]

I hope your Thanksgiving was as fun as ours.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 24, 2006)

OUTSTANDING GRIFF!!!  Beautiful, beautiful color on that bird!!  Which bird finished first top or bottom?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 24, 2006)

Great job Griff!


----------



## john a (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking good, that cherry wood sure does make then pretty.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 24, 2006)

WoW.  Look at that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2006)

Great color!


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2006)

Larry

The top one finished about 20 minutes before the bottom one. That is probably because I never did the half way thru rotation. I did the "all vents wide open the whole cook" thing and didn't touch anything during the cook.

Griff


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 24, 2006)

Griff, great looking bird !! I was wondering, how did the skin on the bottom bird differ from the top bird since it got auto-basted ?

Al


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice color, I'll bet it tasted great Griff


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2006)

Uncle Al, the top one definately had crispier skin. I'm sure glad I did two birds because we needed half of the second one for dinner and half for leftovers.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nice color, I'll bet it tasted great Griff



Yep, I really like the way cherry wood smoke colors the bird. And tasty too.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 24, 2006)

Whut was your pit temp? How and where did you track the internal temp? Whut temp did you pull it? Did it have a juicy breastes? Did it have any blood in the thigh joint? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2006)

Pit temp started at 400* and dropped to 350* after 45 minutes. It was at 325* or so when I pulled the last bird. The breast was 164* and my guests, to a person, said it was the moistest they'd ever had. The thighs were not bloody and were done and around 176 when I brought the bird in. I let it set for 30 minutes before carving and didn't check the final temps after the half hour sit.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 24, 2006)

Well thanks for that info.  Last one of them things I cooked breast up in a ECB with similar heat levels and temps come out with a breast that was dryer than a bone.  I think we must have different defintions of juicy..or else I dont know how to cook em right side up.  Now when I say moist I mean you got to wear goggles so it dont squirt you in the eye.  Is this your definition of juicy too?  Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Nov 24, 2006)

Fantastic job! What a great way to dazzle a houseful of guests!   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Nov 25, 2006)

John, we had a great Thanksgiving. 

Griff


----------



## Griff (Nov 25, 2006)

OK wheel

I never said juicy to the point where I had to issue goggles to my friends  and family having Thanksgiving dinner at my house. "Juicy" is not a word I like to use to describe poultry, moist works fine for me.  I did say everyone said it was the "moistest" they ever had. Thanks.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok thanks for input. 

bigwheel




			
				Griff said:
			
		

> OK wheel
> 
> I never said juicy to the point where I had to issue goggles to my friends  and family having Thanksgiving dinner at my house. "Juicy" is not a word I like to use to describe poultry, moist works fine for me.  I did say everyone said it was the "moistest" they ever had. Thanks.
> 
> Griff


----------



## Finney (Nov 26, 2006)

Griff that was some excellent looking turkey.  One of these days I'm coming to Alaska to eat at your house.


----------



## Oz (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice birds Griff.  Did you have to  add charcoal or was that one burn?
What kind of pies are those?


----------



## Griff (Nov 27, 2006)

No charcoal was added. I'm glad you asked about the five pies.
   1. pumpkin
   2. pecan
   3. creme de menthe (a/k/a grasshopper pie), a frozen pie
   4. apple
   5. pumpkin/brandy/ice cream, another frozen pie

Griff


----------



## Unity (Nov 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> No charcoal was added. I'm glad you asked about the five pies.
> 1. pumpkin
> 2. pecan
> 3. creme de menthe (a/k/a grasshopper pie), a frozen pie
> ...


Oh, man, go easy on us, will ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Nov 27, 2006)

I know. I spent most of the meal fretting over which pie to start on.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I know. I spent most of the meal fretting over which pie to start on.
> 
> Griff


The creme de menthe??


----------



## Oz (Nov 28, 2006)

Griff, you are killing me with the pie list. I remember Creme de Menthe from childhood days. Great dinner!


----------



## Griff (Nov 28, 2006)

I scrolled down to post the recipe in the dessert section and found that there was none. So Puff PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I scrolled down to post the recipe in the dessert section and found that there was none. So Puff PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Griff


Will do!
You should bring it up to the almighty(Greg :roll: ) there is no desert section


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 29, 2006)

There are lots of desserts in the sides section.


----------

